# (H)SH Genestealers (W) Open to offers.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a copy of Space Hulk I bought for the termies and the boards, but the stealers will never come off the sprue as long as I have them. I'm open to offers, any SW or marine stuff would probably do.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

How many stealers are there


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

22 genestealers and a brood lord.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

damn - I was hoping for another dead terminator in the throne - don't suppose he's going too?

-O


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Oldenhaller said:


> damn - I was hoping for another dead terminator in the throne - don't suppose he's going too?
> 
> -O


I had no plans for him now that you mention it. He's available as well.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

sweet as a nut - reasonable offers then or did you have something in mind?

-O


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Make an offer. I'm not pushed, I'll never use it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Just a bump, as initial interest came to nothing.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

will you ship to the US?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Marshal Ragnar said:


> will you ship to the US?


For the right deal.k:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Just gonna bump this thread. These will never be used by me. I'm not looking for anything major, I just want them to go to a good home.


----------



## The Hanged Man (Oct 20, 2009)

Im interested but as of right now Canada Post is on strike. If you wouldnt mind shipping with a different compaby, I have SM i can trade. PM me.


----------

